# Problème d'affichage des symboles Pique,Cur,Carreau,Trèfle



## FactoTom (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème,
Je suis joueur de bridge et à l'issue de chaque tournoi je reçois un mail contenant un fichier au format pdf résumant le tournoi.
Il contient plusieurs informations dont les couleurs (pique, cur carreau et trèfle) des cartes d'entame et des contrats (sous forme de symbole).
Ce fichier s'affiche correctement sur mon MacBookPro mais pas sur mon iPhone 4S ni sur mon iPad, seuls les symboles curs s'affichent.
À noter que d'autre joueurs ne croquant pas la pomme n'ont pas ce problème.
Avez-vous une idée ?

Merci beaucoup,

Cordialement,

Thomas


----------

